# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Londra'da PKK mafyası!.

## bozok

*Londra'da PKK mafyası!.* 

*Behiç KILIü* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 28/09/2009* 





Gazeteler geçtiğimiz günlerde bir* “küçük”* habere yer verdiler ve Londra’da, 16-19 yaşlarında altı gencin silahlı saldırıda yaralandığını yazdılar!..

*Küçük haber!!?*

İngiltere’nin başkentinde, silahlı çatışma ve altı genç vuruluyor.. Türkiye’ye haberi duyuranlar bir unsurun da altını çiziyorlardı.. Vurulan gençler “Türk kimliği” taşıyorlardı..

Bu haber “bu kadar” la kaldı.. Ayrıntı öğrenemedik!..

Kimdi bu gençler, neden vurulmuşlardı? üzerinde durulmadı!.. Oysa, yer, zaman, mekan, sebep o kadar çok soruya cevap verebilecek niteliktedir ki!..

şimdi biz “Londra” da orada neler olduğunu kavramaya çalışalım.. Belki, en azından bizim Dışişleri’nin bazı mevzularda neden kulağının üstüne yattığını çözebiliriz..

Olaya dönelim...

Olay yeri Harringey!..

Harringey Londra’da bir semt diyelim.. İngiliz polis kayıtlarında, şöyle bir olay rapor ediliyor.. “Harringey, West Green Road ve Phillip Lane üzerinde, saat 21.30 sıralarında meydana geldiği belirtilen olayda, kimliği belirsiz kişilerce silahla açılan ateş sonucu 6 genç çeşitli yerlerinden yaralandı..” 



*Kimdir bunlar?..*
Silahla yaralanan altı genç, neden yaralandılar, kimdir bunlar?!.
Türk pasaportlular olabilir de Türk mü acaba vurulanlar?!..

Bu soruları çağrıştıracak doküman mevcut... Malum, Türk vatandaşı kimliği altında neleri barındırıyoruz!..

Bu milletin şemsiyesi altında, ayarı bozukların işlerine geldiği gibi kimlik beyanında bulunduklarını da biliyoruz...
şimdi sözlerimizi biraz daha açalım..

Londra’nın bu Harringey’ine biraz odaklanalım!.. Harringey tam bir batakhane semtine dönmüş durumdadır!.. İngiliz derinlikleri bu semtin bir PKK üssü haline dönmesine adeta zemin hazırlamıştır!. Harringey, PKK çetesinin barındığı, karargah evler kurduğu, uyuşturucu alış verişini organize ettiği bir mekan haline getirilmiştir!.. PKK, bu semtte, “halk evi” adı altında bir de lokal işletmektedir..! Dahası, Türkiye’de çeteye kol kanat geren malum siyasi yapının mensupları İngiltere’ye gittiklerinde, bu Harringey baronları tarafından ağırlanmaktadırlar!.. 


*İngiliz polisi...*
İngiliz derinlerinin, Orta Doğu çıkarları çerçevesinde, Londra’da adeta yuvalandırdığı PKK çetesinin giderek azmanlaşması, bu ülke polisinin başını ağrıtıyor... PKK, zemin buldukça Türkiye’deki gibi bu ülkede de, nüfuzunu arttırma, etkinliğini yayma planlarına başlıyor..

Haraç toplama, denediği yollardan biri..

Londra başkent polisi teşkilatı, PKK’nın haraç toplamasına karşı başlattığı operasyonlar çerçevesinde el ilanı dağıtarak halktan yardım talep etti... 

Polisin hafta başı başlattığı uygulama çerçevesinde Harringey, Wood Green, Hackney, Stoke Newington, Green Lanes gibi bölgelerde terör örgütünün yasadışı yollardan kaynak elde etmek için iş yeri sahiplerinden haraç taleplerine karşı İngilizce ve Türkçe olarak, üzerinde uyarı ve yardım telefon numarasının bulunduğu el ilanları dağıtılmıştı.

İngiliz polisi, PKK militanlarının haraç toplamalarına karşı, bölgede yaşayan Türk ve Kürt iş yeri sahiplerine, onların can güvenliklerini tehlikeye sokmamak için, açıktan yaklaşamıyorlar!.. 

üzel görevlendirilmiş polis yetkililerinin dükkan dükkan dolaşarak dağıttıkları “Yardım edebilir misiniz?” başlığıyla hazırlanan el ilanlarında, “Terörist örgüt adına bazı kişilerin iş yerlerine ve sakinlerine yaklaşımda bulunarak, yasa dışı para toplama eylemlerinde bulunduklarının polis farkındadır. Herhangi bir kişi sizden para isteğinde ya da size karşı tehditte bulunduğunda polisle temasa geçme konusunda endişelerinizin bulunduğunu anlamaktayız. 

Fakat alınan bütün telefonların ve bilgilerin tamamen gizlilik altında tutulacağına dair size güvencede bulunuyoruz” şeklinde ifadelere yer verilerek halktan haraç toplanmasına karşı yardım isteniyor..

Peki bütün bunlara karşılık Türkiye ne yapıyor!?

Yani Londra’da bir PKK üssü icra halindeyken, silahlar patlar, kaçak uyuşturucu işleri döner dururken, PKK haraç toplar, kara ticaret yaparken, Türkiye’nin hamleleri nelerdir?.. Anlamaya çalışacağız!..

...

----------


## bozok

*İngiliz hibineliği ve PKK mafyası!..* 

*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 29/09/2009* 





Bay David Miliband, İngiliz Dışişleri Bakanıdır.. Yani Türkiye’nin müttefiki ülkenin Bakanı...

Dün bu köşede PKK çetesinin Londra’daki faaliyetlerini özetlemiştik.. PKK, Londra polisini alarma geçirmişti..

Herhalde İngiliz Hükümeti de PKK’ya karşı hassas konumda olurdu.. Hele hele Türkiye, konuyu çok önemsediğinden, İngiliz Hükümeti ile sıkı diyalog gelişmiş ve çetenin yakasına yapışılmaya başlanmış bile olmalıydı...

Normali budur ama, durum anormal!..

Elimize bir haber ve fotoğraflar ulaşıyor, durum garip!.. 

Fotoğraflarda, İngiliz Dışişleri Bakanı Miliband, PKK yandaşları, uyuşturucu kaçakçıları ile gayet samimi, aynı masada sohbet ediyor.. Gizlisi saklısı olmadan!..

Dahası onlara, _“Kürtlerin hak ve özgürlüklere ulaşmaları hakkıdır”_ diyor.

Tekrar edelim..

İngiliz Dışişleri Bakanı Miliband;

Aynı masaya çöreklendiği Harringey baronları ile, PKK’nın uyuşturucusunu da dağıtan PKK yandaşları ile, muhabbeti koyulaştırıyor..!




*Harringey çetesi..*

PKK’nın Batı lobiciliğinin temeli şudur..

Pazarlanan uyuşturucunun sağladığı büyük para gücü ile batılı bir çok siyasetçi, akademisyen, toplum mühendisi de satın alınarak, ham hayallerinin pazarlamacısı haline getiriliyor!.. 

Harringey çetesi oldukça aktiftir..

DTP Milletvekili Sabahat Tuncel, geçtiğimiz yıl İngiltere’de bir takım açıklamalar yaparken yanında İbrahim Doğuş adlı bir kişi tercüman kisvesi ile boy göstermişti.. Bu kişinin karanlık ilişkileri vardı ve mafyavari bu ilişkiler Londra polisinin envanterine girmişti... İbrahim Doğuş, Harringey’de 9 Kasım 2002’de meydana gelen ve PKK saldırısı sonrası bir Kürt’ün ölümüyle sonuçlanan olaydan neredeyse dokuz ay sonra İngiliz polisi tarafından olayla ilgili olarak gözaltına alınmıştı. İbrahim Doğuş kısa bir süre içerisinde garip bir şekilde serbest bırakıldı. Hakkında, İngiliz istihbaratı ile ilişkileri konusunda bilgiler bir yana, Londra’da PKK adına yürütülen gösterilerde ön sıralarda yer aldı. Sık sık Türkiye’ye girip çıktığı biliniyor... Ve bu İbrahim’in işbirliği yaptığı kişi... 2005 yılında Mustafa Topkaya adlı bir kişi Halkevi yönetiminde ortaya çıktı... Tekrar edelim, Harringrey semti Londralılar’ın çok iyi bildiği bir karanlıklar, kirli işler merkezi, Halkevi de PKK çetesinin kimliğini taşıyan bir mafya karargahı... Mustafa Topkaya hakkındaki bilgiler de ilginç!.. Sivaslı Kürt bir Alevi. Stoke Newington Bölgesi’nde uzun bir süre “İstanbul İşkembecisi” adıyla bir restaurant işletti. Bir ara gazeteler, onun özel uçağıyla Paris’e kahve içmeye gidip geldiğini yazdılar. Burada çok satan bir Türk gazetesinin adı var. Gazete muhabirlerinden E.E. de Topkaya’ya ait uçakla seyahat ederken bir kaza sonrası öldü. Mustafa Topkaya’nın abisi Mehmed Topkaya ise 2000’li yılların başında *“Uyuşturucu ticareti yaptığı”* iddiasıyla tutuklandı ve 6 ay hapis yattı... 




*Bizim Dışişleri!?*
Bütün bu yazdıklarım, hiçbir şekilde yeni olaylar değildir.. Hani yani, *“çok taze”* ilişkilerdir de bizim ekabir daha meseleye uyanamamıştır diye bir durum söz konusu değil!.. Burada adı geçen PKKmatik mafyatik tipler, uzun zamandır faaliyet halindedirler..

Bu muhterem zevat, Türkiye’den Londra’ya giden PKK yandaşlarını ağırlar, Londra’da onlar için seminerler falan düzenlerler, hep beraber oturulur, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti aleyhine alabildiğine propagandalar yapılır...

şu hale bakın.. İngiliz Dışişleri Bakanı, uyuşturucu taciri PKK yandaşları ile baş başa.. Londra gazeteleri, bunların muhabbetlerini haber olarak yayınlıyor, bizden tepki yok!.. Bu kadar da değil, Harringey çetesi, İngiliz parlamentosundan başka yandaşlar da ayarlayıp, PKK destekçisi yaratma taban çalışmalarını rahatça yapabiliyor!..

Bu gelişmelerin izahı nedir?..

Dün bu köşede yazdık, Londra polisi, PKK çetesinin yayılmasından endişe duyuyor, tedbirler almaya çalışıyor.. Ama beri yanda, İngiliz Dışişleri Bakanı, önündeki istihbarat raporlarına rağmen, PKK açılımına koltuk çıkıyor!..

İşin içinde iş var..

*Buna da İngiliz hibineliği denebilir!..*


...

----------


## bozok

*Harringey'den devam...* 


*Behiç KILIü 
yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 30/09/2009*




Bir taraftan askeri arazileri peşkeş çeken çürük çeteleri, beri yanda mafya ile kucak kucağa captagon polisliği ve açılım saçılım, facia durum manzaraları..

Bu hengamede bendenizden de, İngiliz’in çevirdiği dolapları aktarma durumu...

İçeriden dışarıdan sarmalları tam bilelim yani!..

Londra’nın Harringey merkezli PKK terör mafya üssünde neler olduğunu anlatıyoruz günlerdir... En azından bizim Dışişlerinin kafası kumdan belki çıkar diye!..

Bir okuyucum (Londra’da yaşayan) şöyle diyor; 

_“üncelikle Londra’da doktora yapmakta olan bir Türk genci olarak çok önemli bir hususa değindiğinizi belirtmek isterim. PKK bu ülkede azmış bir vaziyette kuduz köpekler gibi serbestçe hareket edebilmektedir. PKK’nın bir çok esnaftan haraç istediğini bu iş için de özellikle Kürt kökenli vatandaşları rahatsız ettiğini bir çok vatanadaşımızın da korku sebebiyle maalesef bu itlere boyun eğdiğini çeşitli kereler burada yaşayan esnaftan duymuş bulunmaktayım._

_Ancak bu hususta önemli bir noktaya değinmek istiyorum. Maalesef bizim işbirlikçi medyada değinilmedi ama geçen yıl bir Türk bayramı olan nevruz zamanı satılmış hainler Londra’nın merkezi Trafalgar meydanında Belediye Başkanı Boris Johnson’ın oluru ve kültürel etkinlik adıyla, sözde nevruz, gerçekte ise kin kusan bir Kürt propangandasını valilik desteğiyle düzenlediler.Yani kültürel haklar adında bunların buradaki varlıklarına göz yumuluyor._

_Ayrıca PKK’nın önemli gelir kaynaklarından birinin yurtdışından topladığı haraçlar olduğu düşünüldüğünde durumun vehameti daha açıktır...”_ 



*Harringey Mafyası...*
Londra’nın Harringey’ini kavramak için, neler olduğunu şöyle hatırlayalım...

Milletvekili Pervin Buldan’ın, TBMM plakalı aracı bundan bir süre önce polis tarafından çevrilmişti..! Kayınbiraderi Nihat Buldan uyuşturucu ile ilişkili yakalanmıştı... şimdi bu ilginç akrabanın izini sürerek ulaştığımız ilişkileri anlatalım...

*Nihat Buldan* 2001 yılında Londra’da uyuşturucu kaçakçılığı nedeniyle yakalanmış, yargılanmış ve 16 yıl hapse mahkum edilmişti... Kraliyet Mahkemesi’ndeki duruşmada savcı, Buldan’ı organize uyuşturucu ticaretinde* “Türkiye ayağından sorumlu”* , öteki sanık* Mehmet Topkaya*’yı da *“İngiltere’den sorumlu”* olmakla suçladı...

Demek ki neymiş?..

Organize bir uluslararası uyuşturucu kaçakçılığı çetesi var ve çetenin Türkiye ayağında Nihat Buldan, İngiltere ayağında Mehmet Topkaya var...

İsme dikkat, Mehmet Topkaya...

Gene aynı dosyada Mehmet Topkaya için *“Malatyalı Topkaya’nın 1985’te turist olarak geldiği İngiltere’de 1987’de politik sığınma istediği öğrenildi”* deniliyor.

İngilizler, *“Türkiye’den Kürt olduğu için baskı gördüğünü”* söyleyen Mehmet Topkaya’ya sığınma statüsü vermiş!.. İngiliz Savcı ise onun uyuşturucu çetesinin şefi olduğu bulgularına ulaşmış...


*Birader Topkaya...*
Bu ilginç hikayeye devam edelim...
Mehmet Topkaya’nın bir de kardeşi var Mustafa Topkaya... Peki Bu Mustafa kimdir?.. Hakkında şu bilgiler var: 

_“2005 yılında Mustafa Topkaya adlı bir kişi Halkevi yönetiminde İbrahim Doğuş’la birlikte yeniden doğdu. Topkaya aslen Sivaslı Kürt bir Alevi. Stoke Newington bölgesinde uzun bir süre ” İstanbul İşkembecisi “ adıyla bir restaurant işletti. Bir ara gazeteler, onun özel uçağıyla Paris’e kahve içmeye gidip geldiğini yazdılar. ”_ 

Burada çok satan bir Türk gazetesinin adı var “. Gazete muhabirlerinden E.E. da Topkaya’ya ait uçakla seyahat ederken bir kaza sonrası öldü. Mustafa Topkaya’nın abisi Mehmet Topkaya ise 2000’li yılların başında *” Uyuşturucu ticareti yaptığı “* iddiasıyla tutuklandı ve 6 ay hapis yattı...” 

şimdi konuyu aydınlatalım... Londra’da PKK üssü olarak kullanılan Harringey bölgesinde bir *“Halkevi”* var... İşte bu halkevinin iki yöneticisinden biri Mustafa Topkaya, öteki de İbrahim Doğuş... İbrahim Doğuş kim?.. İşte bir özet cevap: 

İbrahim Doğuş Harringey’de 9 Kasım 2002’de meydana gelen ve PKK saldırısı sonrası bir Kürt’ün ölümüyle sonuçlanan olaydan neredeyse dokuz ay sonra İngiliz polisi tarafından olayla ilgili olarak gözaltına alınmıştı. İbrahim Doğuş kısa bir süre içerisinde serbest bırakıldı. PKK adına yürütüldüğü iddia edilen aktivitelerde ön sıralarda yer aldı. Bu arada Türkiye ziyaretleri devam etti. Kürt oylarıyla seçilen Kürt politikacılar ise İngiltere ziyaretlerinde Doğuş tarafından hiç yalnız bırakılmadılar!..

...

----------


## bozok

*Eroin demokratları!..* 


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 02/10/2009*




Bildiğiniz gibi, alemin bir ünlüsü de bu Pervin Buldan adlı hanımefendidir.. Kendileri DTP’den vekil... Kocası, öldürülen uyuştutucu baronlarından Savaş Buldan’dı... Bu hanımın kayınbiraderi de ünlü bir uyuşturucu taciri!...

Pervin hanımın işi malum!..

Nihat Buldan, yengesinin TBMM plakalı aracında uyuşturucu ile yakalanmıştı en son...

Hikayesi?..

NİHAT Buldan’ın hikayesi, ülkemizin sahipsizliğinin ve başıboşluğunun da bir kesitidir!.. Bu başıboşluk yüzünden, PKK bağlantılı uyuşturucu kaçakçıları, *“Saygın, işadamı ve hatta siyasetçi”* kimlikleri ile donanırken, onlarla mücadele eden devlet görevlilerinin yerden yere vurulduğu, linç edildikleri, satılmış medya ve işbirlikçi bürokratlarca hedef haline getirildiklerini biliyoruz!..

Eğer ki; ülkeyi yönetenler... Siyasiler, askerler, PKK çetesinin vahşetinden sonra, kurbanların ardından gözyaşı dökeceklerine ülkeye sahip olmak istiyorlarsa... izleri doğru sürmeli, ilişkileri iyi okumalı ve çetenin adımlarının önünü kesmelidirler...

*İz sürülmediği için çete özgürdür!..*

*Olaylardan teğet geçişle yetiniliyor!..*

Bu yüzden PKK çetesi mafya-siyaset-ticaret üçlemesi üzerinde rahatça örgütlenerek gelişiyor ve zenginleşiyor!.. 


*Yıl 2001 Londra...*
Ağır ceza mahkemesi, iki aydır baktığı uyuşturucu davasını sonuçlandırıyor... Mahkeme Başkanı Bayan Tapping, jürinin suçlu bulduğu sanıklara kararı açıklıyor... 34 kilo eroinle yakalanan Haydar İspir ve İsmail Kar’a 18 yıl hapis, Nihat Buldan’a 16 yıl hapis cezası veriyor...

Hakim Tapping kararı açıklarken, Buldan’ın kendisini siyasi kişilik olarak tanıttığını belirterek,_ “Ancak bu saygınlığı kötüye kullanması üzücüdür. Eroinle yakalanmamasına rağmen, polisin sunduğu kanıtlara dayanarak 16 yıl hapis cezası veriyorum. Cezasını tamamladıktan sonra ülkesine sınırdışı edilecektir”_ diyor...

Hakim ve jüri, *Nihat Buldan*’ı son derece emin olarak eroin kaçakçısı olarak niteliyor o ise *“Siyasetçi”* olduğu iddiasında bulunuyor ve doğru söylüyor!.. üünkü kendisi HADEP kurucularından ve hatta 1999 seçimlerinde milletvekili adaylarındandır... Partisi barajı geçseydi TBMM üyesi de olacaktı... Parti olarak, haksızlığa uğradıkları iddiasındaydılar ve kendi değerlendirmelerine göre 31 kişi olarak aslında milletvekiliydiler!..

Londra’da yapılan operasyonda Savcı, İngiliz narkotik polisince piyasa değeri 2.5 milyon sterlin olan 34 kilo eroinle yakalanan sanıkların, 14 ay telefonlarının dinlendiğini, araçlarına gizli dinleme cihazı yerleştirildiğini ve görüşmelerinin de videoya çekildiğini söyledi.


*Harringey çetesi..*
Sanık avukatı savunmasında, Buldan’ın, sanık Mehmet Topkaya ve Abdullah Baybaşin arasındaki anlaşmazlığı gidermek için Londra’da bulunduğunu öne sürüp, müvekkilinin suçsuz olduğunu iddia etti. Avukat, _“Müvekkilimin eroinle hiçbir bağlantısı yok. Yargılanan sanıkların hiçbirini kişisel olarak tanımıyor. 16 yaşındaki oğluyla Londra’ya gelerek ucuz bir otelde kalmıştır. İngilizce bile bilmemektedir. Türkiye’deki Kürt toplumunda saygın bir yeri olduğundan Londra’daki iki Kürt aile arasındaki anlaşmazlığı gidermek istemiştir”_ dedi.

Sanıklardan Mehmet Topkaya da Baybaşin’in tehdidiyle uyuşturucu ticaretine karıştığını belirterek, Baybaşin ile arasındaki sorunu çözmek amacıyla HADEP’ten yardım istediğini ve Buldan’ın gönderildiğini söyledi. Mahkemede, Nihat Buldan’ın kimliğinden dolayı PKK -HADEP ilişkisi de ele alındı. Malatyalı *Mehmet Topkaya*’nın 1985‘te turist olarak geldiği İngiltere’de 1987’de politik sığınma istediği öğrenildi. Savunma avukatlarının tanık gösterdiği HADEP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı *Hamit Geylani*, İngiltere Başkonsolosluğu’ndan vize alamayınca Buldan’a destek mektubu gönderdi. Sanıklardan Mehmet Topkaya’nın ise başka bir jüri önünde tekrar yargılanmasına karar verildi. Harrow Kraliyet Mahkemesi’ndeki duruşmada savcı, Buldan’ı organize uyuşturucu ticaretinde *“Türkiye ayağından sorumlu”* , Topkaya’yı da *“İngiltere’den sorumlu”* olmakla suçladı.

Buraya kadar sindire sindire okuduğunuzu ümit ediyorum!.. Asıl *“Parmak ısırtacak ilişkiler”* in hikayesi bundan sonra başlayacak!.. Bu yüzden, buraya kadar yazdıklarımın akılda kalması, yazıda geçen *Mehmet Topkaya* isminin de unutulmaması gerekiyor!..

...

----------

